# Roundwound vs Flatwound strings for new bass players.



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

i just spend 6 months learning bass scales all the while hearing the roundwounds on my P bass rattle and shake - not in a good way. I tried raising the string height, putting foam under the strings, buying a neck wrap to mute the strings.
I realize now I made 2 mistakes.
#1 I should have started with flatwounds. As soon as I switched I noticed the ungodly rattle vanished and it became easy and fun to play.

#2 More importantly (just for fun) I should have clicked on the Random Bass Stuff posts in this bass forum. For example, check the Nov 12/18 post by Guest (page 1) "Groupie Accidently Sleeps with Bass Player" and or by Rocert1950 Dec 26/18 or High Deaf Oct 17/19. The bass forum is overwhelmed with posts that provide dire warnings eg Player 99 on Feb 6/22 ..."its a lonely life, bassman". Even players destined for greatness such as Morrow and LAristotle are in on it. OMG perhaps there's no hope.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tip: scales are the same on all Western instruments. Enjoy the flats!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Guys who want a rock sound thru a loud amp might be very disappointed with flats, tho, and be discouraged from proceeding. There’s also a whole string tension discussion, go hex core for higher tension = likely less rattle, tho technique certainly plays a part, ie, I am a ham handed pick player, I don’t hear rattle other than that it is part of *my sound.

No right or wrong answers, depends entirely on the goal.😃


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Like most decisions, there are many factors at play here. Technique plays a role, as does set-up, your preferred feel, your preferred sound, your touch, the type of music you play, the type of bass you play etc etc.

Personally I prefer the feel of flats and they sound great on my Rickenbacker and P basses when I play classic rock - but when I play more modern stuff and especially funky stuff with slapping / popping...well flats just don't do the trick. They don't have enough high frequency energy to nail those tones. Rounds on my MM Stingray with mids turned down - that sounds perfect!

There are also some "hybrid" types of strings you can try - Ernie Ball Cobalt Flats are a slightly round-sounding flat string...and I'm currently enjoying GHS pressure-wounds which seem like a pretty good do-it-all string.

My current "project" is trying to learn to play with a lighter touch which allows lower action without buzz...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I‘ve been using daddario flats for years, but I like a pretty laid back sound. I have a Markbass amp, which has a ton of EQ options so you can get pretty much any sound even with the flats.


----------



## dsmart (Mar 16, 2013)

Flatwounds are great! If they were good enough for Carol Kaye, James Jamerson and Duck Dunn..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't noticed a difference in the progress of new bass players based on type of strings, round versus flat. Tone is another matter, and purely subjective. 

I started using flats as soon as I started playing bass and haven't switched. I dig the old school tone and feel. YMMV.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Doesn't Steve Harris play flats? I love flats and I love tapes ✊


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I wish more bass players would play flats. Suppresses all those overtones in the singer/guitar frequency range.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Started out (many decades ago) with round wounds. It was the only way to get any tone out of a Gibson EB0 bass. When I switched to a Lado, round wounds were too bright, but I didn't like the feel of flats. 
I found ground wound (or half wound) strings. They were GHS, but I dont know if they're still made.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Started out (many decades ago) with round wounds. It was the only way to get any tone out of a Gibson EB0 bass. When I switched to a Lado, round wounds were too bright, but I didn't like the feel of flats.
> I found ground wound (or half wound) strings. They were GHS, but I dont know if they're still made.


They are, but last I looked not carried in AB retail, did find a set at St John Calgary once years ago and did really like them.


----------



## dsmart (Mar 16, 2013)

D'addario makes half round sets as well.


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

IMO there would be more bass players if their first bass came with good flatwounds. Then switch to roundwounds. Am I wrong?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Is it ok if I just say I like rounds....flats are too, well flat. I cant slap them as well and they don't seem to have that snap plus they don't hurt my fingers as bad which means I play longer which upsets the wife more


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you’re getting so much rattle and clank I would think it is either a technique issue, a setup issue or both. I run flats on my vintage sounding bass and rounds on my more modern basses. No rattle and clank to speak of. Flats feel softer and have a more upright kind of sound. Rounds are brighter. There are variations for both and even other types of strings for experimenting with feel, tension and timbre. It’s a journey.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am no bass player... but I go for roundwound.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ve got flats on most basses , and there’s quite a range available . I like TI’s on most long scales , but like a stiffer string on short scales . Some basses seem to sound best with rounds , and the third option is to leave your rounds on once they get old . I have a couple of basses with ancient rounds and they have the thump . My Dano Longhorn still has the factory strings from 98 ! And has one of the nicest old school woody thumps going .
Tommy Cogbill was said to keep a jar of vaseline on his amp , and use ten year old strings . Imagine that …


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

keto said:


> Guys who want a rock sound thru a loud amp might be very disappointed with flats, tho, and be discouraged from proceeding.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

paraedolia said:


>


And I get it, but a newbie isn't going to have the experience or rig to make that work. They'll be doing pentatonic scales going 'thump thump thump thump thump WTF is this?'


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies to my post. I'm having fun using the flatwounds but now see many players prefer roundwounds. This gives me the perfect excuse to get another bass with roundwounds.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I prefer flats.
Put them on all my basses which came with new rounds.
I've kept the strings for re-install for when I choose to sell any bass.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

keto said:


> And I get it, but a newbie isn't going to have the experience or rig to make that work. They'll be doing pentatonic scales going 'thump thump thump thump thump WTF is this?'


I know, I just thought his expression was perfect. 
I would have spat in your face if you had offered me flats when I was a kid.
Still, a PBass with flats and a nice OD (or fuzz!) still sounds awesome.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Flats on a fretless really do it for me. I'm between fretless basses at the moment but keeping my eyes peeled for a used Godin fretless. If I'm impatient I'll defret a fretted bass.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hamish said:


> Thanks for the replies to my post. I'm having fun using the flatwounds but now see many players prefer roundwounds. This gives me the perfect excuse to get another bass with roundwounds.


The correct answer is always “more gear”


----------



## dsmart (Mar 16, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I prefer flats.
> Put them on all my basses which came with new rounds.
> I've kept the strings for re-install for when I choose to sell any bass.


I do the same thing


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Funny how flats have a 'rounder' sound than rounds.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Hamish said:


> Thanks for the replies to my post. I'm having fun using the flatwounds but now see many players prefer roundwounds. This gives me the perfect excuse to get another bass with roundwounds.


I put flats on the P, rounds on the J and pretty much everything else. Although I might try rounds again on the 72 P, just to be different.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

It never even occurred to me to try flats until reading this thread a couple of days ago. Now I'm curious. For my purposes the goal would be to eliminate the clank and clatter that I get when my technique isn't as consistent as it should be. Compression helps me stabilize output levels but it doesn't remove clatter. I currently run 45-105s in rounds. I've been doing some reading the last day or two and apparently flats have a greater tension but nothing I've seen yet puts a value on it; ie: how much greater tension. I'm wondering if any of the bass gurus here can point me in the right direction. What gauge of flats has the same tension as 45-105 in rounds? I was originally thinking it must be 40-100 but I'm seeing that 40-90 is a more commonly available set than 40-100.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BMW-KTM said:


> Pro Tip:
> Never hire a bassist who brings a capo to the audition.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Paul was very open and honest about the fact he didn't really know how to play the bass in those early days.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Initially, I really gravitated towards an upright tone, even had an upright for a few years. To that end, and an appreciation of early rock bass tones, I had to go the fretless route. It's a totally different animal than a fretted bass, but holy lower register Batman, it was faster, smoother, more nuanced, and unless I was dead tired, just as precise (sorry Leo Fender). Absolutely had to have flatwounds, though, but since I was already using them it wasn't a reach.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Still hoping someone will chime in on the tension thing but I also have another query. Is there a such thing as flat-wounds with an exposed core or taper-wound? As I said before, I really only want to eliminate or reduce the rattle and clanking. I would like to minimize the relative dullness that flats can sometimes be known for. I still want to retain at least some semblance of clarity and note definition. Maybe even a little bit of growl. I've already looked at EB Cobalts and Roto Jazz77s. I would probably pull the trigger and try one of those if I knew more about the tension thing.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I found something interesting:









Tension comparison chart for Rotosound guitar and bass strings


Compare tensions of all Rotosound electric and acoustic guitar and bass strings and sets. This information table shows tensions in lbs




www.rotosound.com





I will study this.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> It never even occurred to me to try flats until reading this thread a couple of days ago. Now I'm curious. For my purposes the goal would be to eliminate the clank and clatter that I get when my technique isn't as consistent as it should be. Compression helps me stabilize output levels but it doesn't remove clatter. I currently run 45-105s in rounds. I've been doing some reading the last day or two and apparently flats have a greater tension but nothing I've seen yet puts a value on it; ie: how much greater tension. I'm wondering if any of the bass gurus here can point me in the right direction. What gauge of flats has the same tension as 45-105 in rounds? I was originally thinking it must be 40-100 but I'm seeing that 40-90 is a more commonly available set than 40-100.


OK, in both rounds and flats, you have round core and hex core. Hex is stiffer to play. I know a fair about stiffness from experimenting with maybe 30 different types of strings plus trying to read the entire internet, but very little about tension, fwiw. I quantify stiffness by how much it flexes when I hammer on it with a pick, and how hard it is to press down fretting. I prefer more tension generally, as a pick player. If you play really soft w fingers, you might prefer something round core, they can be super floppy.

So, in flats you will have round core types that are from medium to quite floppy soft - I haven't used them, as I play ham handed with a pick. I have used Chromes and EB flats a fair bit, both are hex core, quite stiff and more modern extended range flats. Chromes are quite stiff indeed in a 105, and will/should dramatically reduce your fret noise - I put them up there with GHS Boomers for about the stiffest 105 E string I have tried.

In order of most stiff first, here are a few strings I have used, all would be hex core.
GHS Boomers - ignorantly stiff in a 105. Good sounding string, smooth to play. Ages inconsistently from string to string, would be my critique. In a roundwound, these would be something for you to try if you haven't, to see a) if you can handle STIFF and b) if that reduces noise
D'Addario Chromes - FLATS, quite stiff in a 105. More top end than most flats, a little bit scooped sounding so great clean. Age very well, do mellow some from when new but still very good
Ernie Ball Flats - fuller sounding than Chromes, great sounding but for me inconsistent as hell, tried 7-8 sets, some were just dead.
DR Steel Lo Riders - good string, see below
DR Nickel Lo Riders - my favourite, a touch less zingy and more full in the lower mids than the steel version. Last forever. Sound as good in a 95 as they do in a 105. Sound good when I hammer on them, and that doesn't seem to beat them down much beyond a short break in.
NYXL - great sounding, little softer string, people don't like that it comes at a premium, I think they are worth it.
Dunlop Super Bright - are not super bright, but are indeed a very very good sounding string, but tends to die faster than I like, also I broke a couple

Also worthy of a try, GHS Pressurewounds, which are like a half round, a roundwound pressed down flat. They use a particular metal blend that really makes them sound good, are a good crossover between round n flat.They aren't as common to find in stores.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks @keto I already knew about hex cores feeling stiffer and I thank you for your insight on the brands you mentioned. I guess the main reason I am concerned about tension is that I would rather not have to do a complete setup if I can at all help it but the more I look into this the more I realize I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and do a full setup. I still would like to keep the tension fairly close though, just for the sake of consistency in my touch and feel.

So after doing some more digging I discovered I was in error about what strings I am currently using. I said I was using 45-105 but it turns out I'm using 45-110 (Fender 8250M) and the E is an exposed core, which I forgot about so that definitely means I'll need some tweaking on that saddle at the very least.

Using the Roto Tension page I found I did some checking. The 8250Ms are nickel plated steel and the Roto RB sets are Nickel on steel so they should be roughly equivalent.
Tensions for the Roto rounds are:
0.045 - 48.3
0.065 - 51.3
0.085 - 47.1
0.110 - 42.3
... so I am assuming the Fenders must be close to that.

Looking at the Roto Monel Jazz flats I can see the tensions are higher, maybe too high:
0.045 - 57.5
0.065 - 58.7
0.085 - 53.6
0.105 - 44.7

but the lighter set is closer, lower but closer:
0.040 - 44.5
0.060 - 45.9
0.080 - 46.6
0.100 - 41.5


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

It usually takes under ten minutes to adjust a truss rod after changing string tension . Check the relief first and make the required adjustment . Flats take some playing time to settle in , but you can leave them on forever .


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

If you hear more of a percussive hitting sound when you play the bass, that could be a setup thing. Or maybe you are hearing unwanted sounds because you are just playing too hard. Try playing with a lighter touch and turning up the volume.  That said, I have both flats and rounds like many others have suggested.



Doug Gifford said:


> I wish more bass players would play flats. Suppresses all those overtones in the singer/guitar frequency range.


I used to think that the best way to EQ a bass guitar was to crank the low end and roll off the top end. But in a mix, the overtones are essential to giving the bass notes definition. You don't really hear them in the mix so they don't get in the way of other instruments, but you can hear & feel the note better. In the mix it almost sounds like there is no high end on the bass at all, which is why we can often assume that most bass guitar recordings have no upper frequencies. But often if you solo the bass track, the bass is full of all kinds of sounds (rattle, rumble, squeaks) that add to the sound and make the bass feel more real even though you can barely hear any of the "extra" stuff. Conversely, if the bass is mixed with an aggressive low-pass filter, it sounds muddy, indistinct, and sometimes even difficult to determine the exact pitch.

If you do really want to suppress the overtones, most basses do have a tone knob. 

TL;DR - You need some highs to really hear the lows.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

The two extremes I've tried with regard to tension are TI flats, which are very soft low tension and D'Addario Chromes which feel very stiff. I really like the DR flats too, which are somewhere in the middle and a little brighter sounding than the TIs.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Thomastik Infelds are low tension , and require a light touch , so those with a heavy hand will run into problems with them , that said , they sound gorgeous .
I think the other extreme would be the LaBella Jamerson set . They’re flatwound cables …


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I dont like flats. Or, maybe more accurately, I don’t like flats for the music I typically play. The old school thump is pretty cool, but I don’t play old school thumpy music.

Fret rattle and clank is a big part of my sound. It’s more aggressive then playing clean, and there’s times I’m bouncing every note off the frets because I want my attack to sit more forward in the mix and don’t want to use a pick to accomplish it. At times, I’ll even add distortion to further accentuate it and get it to pop more.

There’s a lot of sounds that people think are guitar that are actually the bass. Take a P Bass with rounds, plug it into an SVT and play it with a pick. For me as a former guitar player it was an eye opening experience. Songs I couldn’t get to sound right on guitar were actually done on the bass.

Now, back to the title of the thread… do I think beginners should start with flats? No, I don’t. I think they should choose the appropriate style of string for their chosen style of music and learn how to control it with technique.

IMO.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I finally got around to having my Squier VM Jazz Bass set up (fret edges filed too) with flat wound Chromes. Rattle and buzz and clicks gone. More my thing. Just started using the bass patches on the Boss GX-100. Some sounds are beyond what you would normally use with a bass. The flats suit these very well.


----------



## Sgtstiletto (4 mo ago)

With the drop in brightness switching to flats, do flats sound “muddier?”


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Adjust your amp accordingly.
I have flats on all my basses.


----------



## Sgtstiletto (4 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> Adjust your amp accordingly.
> I have flats on all my basses.


I suppose it’s no different than leaving rounds on for a year without changing…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sgtstiletto said:


> I suppose it’s no different than leaving rounds on for a year without changing…


I have an old Vantage that have rounds on it for 40+ years and they're starting to feel fine now. lol


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I have ancient rounds on some basses , and they have a nice old school thump. But most have flats.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Sgtstiletto said:


> With the drop in brightness switching to flats, do flats sound “muddier?”


No. It’s a different sort of midrange. More fundamental, less harmonics.

It’s also different from dead roundwounds. Dead roundwounds are because the windings fill up with crap. Flats age, but they don’t fill up.

I personally don’t like flats because they’re not right for the vast majority of music I play, but they are a cool sounding string.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Round or flat...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pickup type and location will have an affect on the almighty thump, of course. The flatwound strung Tele Bass I had with the single WRHB at the neck couldn't do anything but thump, there was virtually no treble to be found. I loved that thing but it wasn't the most versatile bass ever made. The P/J and other two pickup basses (Godin, Warwick) I've had give me more bright tone, I think because of the pickup type and location. The plywood acoustic Washburn with a saddle piezo was blessed with more mids, as was the fretless Godin Acoustibass. 

I do wonder what it would be like to add a bass WRHB to one of the P/J basses in the neck position. They're not cheap though, and I'm pretty happy without at the moment.


----------

